# Looking for Makers who can do a Kemono Style Head...



## i81icu812 (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm looking for a maker who can do a semi-realistic Kemono style head. I'm not interested in the over sized moe-type like those by K-line, but the more anatomically correct style similar to my own, or other prominate artists like Yosukemo (よすけ [pixiv] or Amakuchi (甘口 [pixiv]







Additionally, I am looking for someone who is able to make a very close fitting head that is as close to life-sized as possible, and not the over sized mascot type. Naturally the kemono style will include a wig.

Of the makers who appear capible of this sort of work, none of them are taking commissions in the forseeable future (most state they are not even answering inquiries). Never the less, I am aware that this is a process and labor of love, so I'm in no hurry at all. Please let me know if you know of any makers that can do this, or if any makers notice this, let me know if you think you might be able to do this.

I want to choose the maker who is best capable for this distinctive look. I'm only looking for a head, as I am planning on humanoid feet and hands.


----------



## cosmo-cat (Sep 15, 2016)

have you contacted PriamWolf? their style seems exactly what you're going for. i don't know if they're accepting commissions, but when i inquired they told me to send a message to their facebook "FluffyFursuit". i never got around to doing so since i was just curious. here's an example of their work


----------



## i81icu812 (Sep 15, 2016)

hmm, I haven't seen them before. Their style is definitely the aesthetic that I'm looking for.


----------

